# Extract of 'Wild as The River'



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi!!

This is the beginning of a story/book/novel:

_He felt the cold and damp wind on his ebony coloured face. He was all black, not a hint of a single white hair. His eyes were round and accusing. His ears pointed right form day one. His legs were long as of any foal's. His dam, Epilogue, decided on his name. Murder Culprit and that's what he was to become.

Rain fell at full pelt the next morning. The wild horses bunched together, tails to the wind. Only Electrode and his family-which included Murder and his Mom- had seeked and found shelter in a nearby cave. The worn walls of the cave were covered with paintings left by Native tribes. The paintings showed men hunting bison, children playing and women cooking. The troublesome rain stopped at noon and for the first time that day the sun came out. It was welcomed by snorts and nickers of joy._

Hope you like it. Comments very welcome!!

Phantom


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I think it's going to be good but i kinda don't like the foals name. But Your story.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks. Quite oppasites I love the name. It's cause of what he does late on.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Can't wait for more then. I'm trying to make up a story. My other was a dud.


----------

